# Canadian Forces Health Services Training Centre



## Armymedic (2 Oct 2009)

Copy and pasted from long email:

On behalf of the Cmdt, please find enclosed the message sent from NDHQ concerning the reorganization of health services units.

The MDN has authorised the disbandment of CFMSS (UIC 2676) and CFDSS (1922).  Consequently, we have been reorganized under a new name, which is:

Canadian Forces Health Services Training Centre (CF H Svcs TC) : UIC 6602 

Please note that this change is effective as of 29 Sept 09.  Therefore, all signature blocks, letter heads, unit directives, PowerPoint templates, messages, etc ..., needs to be amended appropriately.


----------



## medicineman (2 Oct 2009)

I guess they didn't like CF Health Circuses, oops, Services Academy.

MM


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Oct 2009)

According to this link from the CF Dental Service School, the amalgamation took place back in 2003.  http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pub/cfds-sdfc-eng.asp

"In 2003, the CFDSS and the CF Medical Service School (CFMSS) were amalgamated into the Canadian Forces Health Services Training Centre (CFHSTC)."

I guess it has now (only six years later) been formally recognized by NDHQ. :-\


----------



## Armymedic (4 Oct 2009)

Considering that the Cmdt, Deputy Cmdt, Adjt and RSM are all dental people, they probably thought it was time to officially amalgamate under the proper name.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (4 Oct 2009)

if it keeps the green hat badged, tooth fairies out of real command positions in deployed units, then I'm all for the dental folks commanding our home station. 
However, I wonder if the fang farmers experience medal envy as they walk past the 9 Medical VCs displayed in the main hallway, have they proposed that their hat badge be embroidered upon the Queen Mother's Banner for the Canadian Forces Medical Service to demonstrate Health Service unity, what do they think about when they gaze upon Frederick Banting's artwork, the RCAMC Silver collection, the Doc's Rock? 
Call it what they want officially, it's still the medical school to me!javascript:void(0);


----------



## medicineman (5 Oct 2009)

So you're saying you have a deeper dislike of tooth fairies than just from your annual check up?   ;D

MM


----------



## Bogglin66 (19 Jun 2017)

mikeninercharlie, I know this is an old post but I have only recently joined this forum. Your remarks about members of the Royal Canadian Dental Corps demonstrate a great deal of ignorance and deep seated mental issues. Do you have a dental phobia? Didn't get that gold crown you desired? 

Anyway, it's apparent you have some issues with the RCDC, hopefully you see the error in your ways.


----------

